
Spotify launches in India: Ad-supported free tier and $1.67 monthly subscription - webmobdev
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/26/spotify-launches-india/
======
webmobdev
As an indian, I am very appreciative that Spotify has studied the indian
market and priced their service accordingly. Most western companies just
convert the dollar pricing to INR currency and launch their service here and
it ends up being affordable to the rich only.

It is interesting that they are also using indian copyright laws to include
music they haven't licensed, pissing off many (Spotify Sued by Warner Music
ahead of India Launch -
[https://www.thehindubusinessline.com/companies/spotify-
sued-...](https://www.thehindubusinessline.com/companies/spotify-sued-by-
warner-music-ahead-of-india-launch/article26367136.ece) ).

------
pragmaticlurker
why not keeping this price also in EU/US?

